# I have an egg, Iam not a pigeon what do i do!



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

My mom works at an autobody shop and there was a pigeon nest above the car painting area, not a good thing wet paint and pigeons.so her co-worker went to go knock it down when he descovered the pegeon egg, so what dose he do, gives it to my mom.

I tried candleing it, but i am not sure how old the egg is and if theres anything alive.It was pink with a bunch of diagonal strips all around the egg.

We dampend a paper towel stuck the egg on it and put it under the bottom of a coke bottle with a desk lamp warming it.Today we're going to look for an encubater but we had to have our cat put down so no ones up to leaving the house.

Can anyone tell if its alive by my discription?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mustlovedogs said:


> My mom works at an autobody shop and there was a pigeon nest above the car painting area, not a good thing wet paint and pigeons.so her co-worker went to go knock it down when he descovered the pegeon egg, so what dose he do, gives it to my mom.
> 
> I tried candleing it, but i am not sure how old the egg is and if theres anything alive.It was pink with a bunch of diagonal strips all around the egg.
> 
> ...


 I think the question is, when does life begin ? At conception, or when the egg hatches. Are you prepared to do round the clock feedings through a tube for a month ? With less then a 30% chance of survival ? If not, disgard the egg, and forget about it.

There may be other thoughts, but I think you should just forget it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It sounds like from your description, an egg that is approx. 5 to 7 days old. Sounds like you are seeing veins..........I agree, unless you want to loose a lot of sleep for a while, it's best just discard the egg. That way you stay sane and there's no chance of a baby being hatched and then dying because they can be difficult to raise from the egg. Don't know how much you know about pigeons, but they are far different from chickens or that type bird. They are TOTALLY dependant on thier parents for about 35 to 40 days and are fed a special "milk" that both parents produce for the first 6 days or so. It's not impossible to do, as it's been done, but I wouldn't want the undertaking if I had the choice to make. If it was already a hatched baby, then yes, I would give it a try, but not an egg.............IF you decide you still want to try to hatch it.........you know where to go for help, but I would think twice.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I was sorry to read about your cat passing away. It's always so hard to lose a loved pet.

We are currently raising 5 baby pigeons who, as eggs, were placed under our own pigeons to incubate. Even though they did incubate the eggs, after they hatched, we had to take over raising them ourselves because the foster parents were neglecting them. We also have 5 baby pigeons that were successfully hatched and raised by some of our other pigeons. We got the eggs (along with a lot of squabs) from the attic of a house being renovated. The point is, it can be done but we have raised pigeon babies many times in the past 12 years and I can assure you it is not an easy task.

I always hate to say discard it if there is a possibility of life. Do you live in an area that may have some rehabbers that would be willing to take the baby to raise after it hatches? Or, are you willing to take on the task? There are many threads on this site that can help if that's what you decide to do and many willing people to help you too, counting myself.


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I am semi thinking of taking the challenge.My mom has a big animal heart and gave me a very dirty look when i told he about discarding.My sister whose two years older than me is home every day all day, so it will have attention while iam at school.

Not positive on what were gonna do yet, i think we may have a place that would take it in, i have to look into it.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mustlovedogs said:


> I tried candleing it, but i am not sure how old the egg is and if theres anything alive.It was pink with a bunch of diagonal strips all around the egg.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell if its alive by my discription?



Hi There, 

Can you describe in more detail about the "diagonal lines" and what you saw? It really is a difficult and arduous task to raise a pigeon from hatching. Oftentimes, they end up dying even with the best knowledge and care. The first couple of days seem to be most important because this is when they would receive the enzymes, antibodies and probiotics from their parents that are most crucial to their survival.

Please check out this link to candling eggs and let us know if you see anything that looks like the pictures of fertile eggs.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14912


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

When i candled it, it had a pink background with sorta white line and || yea thik maybe a little thiner.We candled it agin yesterday and saw a small black spot about 0 big.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That would be the embryo, the egg is therefore viable.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mustlovedogs said:


> When i candled it, it had a pink background with sorta white line and || yea thik maybe a little thiner.We candled it agin yesterday and saw a small black spot about 0 big.



Are you going to have to change your name to "mustlovedogs&pigeons" ??


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I qeuss so! This enterfers with my plans now.I was going to get two ducklings this summer but if this thing hatchs iam gonna have my hands full!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I would definately say it's on it's way..........PLEASE keep in touch with us here............and good luck..
Do you know how many days old the egg is? I'm guessing "about" 10.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Shoot! I hope I get a pigeon by this summer...I've some of the new threads about everyone's pigeons having babies. I do play with Bentley and do other stuff, but hopfully if my friend Lonna will have a pigeon(4-6 weeks old) available on my next trip to L.A.

'Cause there are days when I bored. Mustlovedogs you've got it good, you'll have a pigeon soon, me on the other hand has to wait...darn it! 

But "Good things come to those who wait"


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I think(i got a bad memory) we got it last thursday or friday.This was the second egg they laid, my moms co-worker found the other egg cracked cause it hit the floor but it was there for a while.So we think this is the egg they made afterwards so its hard to say when it was laid.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I"m going to make a wild guess here and see how close I can get to the "due" date........ 
Looking at that egg from yesterday I would imagine that it was laid on or around the 1st of June so my prediciton date is on 18th of June. We'll see how close I get...........


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

*gulp* Umm, i candled my eggiepoo today and i turned it to look at it(no i didnt drop it) but as i was turning it sideways i saw what i think is the yolkie thing, bout the sizes of a dime, and it would follow me as i turned it,like a bubble in a water bottle.This is a bad thing isn't it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mustlovedogs said:


> *gulp* Umm, i candled my eggiepoo today and i turned it to look at it(no i didnt drop it) but as i was turning it sideways i saw what i think is the yolkie thing, bout the sizes of a dime, and it would follow me as i turned it,like a bubble in a water bottle.This is a bad thing isn't it?



well, I'm not sure actually. To be honest, I've never candled eggs continuously through the process. I usually candle around 6 days or so and if it's good, I leave it and if it's clear I throw it and give dummy eggs. Today is day 11 so I would THINK that you would be able to see more than just a little floaty thing. I would give it 3 or 4 more days to see what happens.........don't give up on it yet. The worst that can happen is it doesn't hatch.............right?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> ..... I would give it 3 or 4 more days to see what happens.........don't give up on it yet. ......
> 
> The worst that can happen is it doesn't hatch.............right?


 I think that the worse that could happen is that the eggs would actually hatch, and then an inexperieced person fumbles around for several days trying to feed them, and then they die because they were improperly cared for, like their natural parents would have, so they then suffer, and then die.

Of course, everyone will feel bad, because of this, but it will be because mustlovedogs feels compelled to try it. Since very experienced people have tried this and failed, I am just wondering why mustlovedogs, feels they are up to the task, and if the odds prove correct, will it have been worth the pain, that the new peeps will have to endure, to satisfy mustlovedogs personal emotional needs ?

I think if a person likes pigeons, they would not deliberatly bring about a situation where they will have to attempt to raise brand new peeps. It is simply not a humane thing to do. But, that is simply my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

> I think that the worse that could happen is that the eggs would actually hatch, and then an inexperieced person fumbles around for several days trying to feed them, and then they die because they were improperly cared for, like their natural parents would have, so they then suffer, and then die.
> Of course, everyone will feel bad, because of this, but it will be because mustlovedogs feels compelled to try it. Since very experienced people have tried this and failed, I am just wondering why mustlovedogs, feels they are up to the task, and if the odds prove correct, will it have been worth the pain, that the new peeps will have to endure, to satisfy mustlovedogs personal emotional needs ?
> I think if a person likes pigeons, they would not deliberatly bring about a situation where they will have to attempt to raise brand new peeps. It is simply not a humane thing to do. But, that is simply my thoughts on the subject.


 Okay first of all I don't appreciate that type of talk towards or about me. Second I am not trying to "satisfy a personal emotional need”. Please don't say I am trying to do something when you have no clue as to what it is, and further more I am not deciding it will be fun to try and play God or test how good I am with animals. I know what I can and can't do better than you. I have been looking around and managed to find a lady who doesn’t live to far from me and raises, and hatches birds including pigeons. I didn't go stalking in the bushes and ripped an egg out of a pigeon **** to attempt to become a pigeon mother. I was very upset when the egg was brought to me, but frankly I don’t like hurting my mother as much as ANY animal, so I decided to keep it, I was pretty sure the egg was toast any way, and if anything was alive , I had been planning to find an experienced person who would care for it. So please do not mock me or slander my name and make it seem as if I am a low self esteem nut-case who think the only way I will feel welcomed is to make something else suffer so my lust for acceptance is filled. I am sorry but your comments were unnecessarily rude and cruel hearted. You could have strongly recommended giving up on the egg or giving it to someone who knows how to take care of it. Dressing me up as some sick freak was very mean-spirited and not needed. The only thing you got correct in your little speech is that I am inexperienced.Frankley all you did was made me fell like crap.(sorry for the langue.) I came to you to see if the egg was alive and worth searching for a foster family or not, everything else has been a guess, an assumption, you know the old saying, assuming only makes and ass out of you and me. (Or how you chose to depict me.)

So yes I am inexperienced but I am doing everything I can but maybe you should stop and take a long thought, read over your message and think of who is really the cruel one.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mustlovedogs, 

Please don't let Warren's comments get to you I know he means well and he is right, it's not easy raising a healthy baby pigeon from the egg...for anyone.

Rather than get everyone's dander up, we should try to see if the egg is still viable. Mustlove, can you try candling the egg some more? If you use a really, REALLY bright light and in a very, VERY dark room, you might be able to see the heart beating or the pulsing of the blood. Or at least you should be able to see veins more clearly and this will help to know if the baby is still alive. If the baby is dead, the blood vessels will start to break down and they won't be bright red. Usually a red ring of blood will circle the egg too.

Let us know and do be prepared for the worst, just in case. As well, you're going to need some equipment to raise the young one such as formula, a brooder/heating pad, a bowl for a nest, and some sort of feeding utensils. There are different ways to feed a newborn chick but Phil's (pdpbison's) "nipple" method would probably be the easiet and safest for such a small one.


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll try candleing it agin in my bathroom, no windows in there.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi 

I just want you to know that the majority of the members and moderators are kind, caring and compassionate people. Please don't let one comment hurt you.


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you, I 've noticed that and have grown to love this site in the last couple days.I have had a bad board before, you guys are nothing close.I was susspended from the site because I bought a guinea pig from a pet store.....surprising scence i guy who sits outside and shoots cats was a two year member.

This site is great.My egg seems to be the same, i think i may have seen the heart.Dose anyone eles have a bundle of mourning doves around them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mustlovedogs said:


> Thank you, I 've noticed that and have grown to love this site in the last couple days.I have had a bad board before, you guys are nothing close.I was susspended from the site because I bought a guinea pig from a pet store.....surprising scence i guy who sits outside and shoots cats was a two year member.
> 
> This site is great.My egg seems to be the same, i think i may have seen the heart.Dose anyone eles have a bundle of mourning doves around them?



Hey! Glad to see you back. Well, shame on YOU for buying a poor guinea pig from a pet store!!!  I would love to buy/rescue them ALL from the dreaded pet stores. Why do people have to be so stupid??? Oh well,,,,you think you saw a heart huh? If you candle the egg again, can you get another picture? that last picture was pretty good.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have three doves, pets. The one that is unreleasable is not exactly a pet. She hates my guts, but I still love her. The other ones are just so lovable. One of them comes running to people, whoever that might be. She just loves people and can perch on ones head forever. 

That sounds like a weird bunch of people on the other forum. Certainly not animal lovers.
Here we love ALL animals. 

Reti


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I know!And the only reason why i bought it was cause it had an eye infection and i was worried baout it.Yes i will candle it agin today.....gotta find my camera.

My mom had a dove, she thinks it was an escapey because it was ll white landed on the drive way, walk right up to her and sat down.She picked it up and kept it.It had a bigger room then I did!

Well i hopeeveryones having a good day today, mine was a pain but it happens.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mustlovedogs said:


> Okay first of all I don't appreciate that type of talk towards or about me. Second I am not trying to "satisfy a personal emotional need”. Please don't say I am trying to do something when you have no clue as to what it is, and further more I am not deciding it will be fun to try and play God or test how good I am with animals. I know what I can and can't do better than you. I have been looking around and managed to find a lady who doesn’t live to far from me and raises, and hatches birds including pigeons. I didn't go stalking in the bushes and ripped an egg out of a pigeon **** to attempt to become a pigeon mother. I was very upset when the egg was brought to me, but frankly I don’t like hurting my mother as much as ANY animal, so I decided to keep it, I was pretty sure the egg was toast any way, and if anything was alive , I had been planning to find an experienced person who would care for it. So please do not mock me or slander my name and make it seem as if I am a low self esteem nut-case who think the only way I will feel welcomed is to make something else suffer so my lust for acceptance is filled. I am sorry but your comments were unnecessarily rude and cruel hearted. You could have strongly recommended giving up on the egg or giving it to someone who knows how to take care of it. Dressing me up as some sick freak was very mean-spirited and not needed. The only thing you got correct in your little speech is that I am inexperienced.Frankley all you did was made me fell like crap.(sorry for the langue.) I came to you to see if the egg was alive and worth searching for a foster family or not, everything else has been a guess, an assumption, you know the old saying, assuming only makes and ass out of you and me. (Or how you chose to depict me.)
> 
> So yes I am inexperienced but I am doing everything I can but maybe you should stop and take a long thought, read over your message and think of who is really the cruel one.



Once in a great while I place my foot into my mouth..... 

In this particular case, I will stand by my post and here is my reason. 

First of all, if it really came down to it, I prefer the company of pigeons to people, so please understand, I may be too direct in my email type postings. I hope this does not automatically make me a non caring person in anyone's eyes.

In this particular case, the thought of the agony and suffering of two or three day old peeps being fed through feeding tubes instead of their natural parents is a painful image for me. Especially since in most cases, the peeps will die. Those facts are out there, and no expert will disagree with me that a young inexperienced person who hatches a pigeon egg will be able to raise them to maturity. If we were talking of a 50/50 chance, maybe...60/40..70/30....80/20.... how about less then 1 in 10 ?....

My intentions, were not to hurt "feelings"...hyper sensitive as they may be. Since in my thinking, all human behavior results from perceived needs, wants, desires etc. If your behavior is not based on these, then please, let's discuss further. Please reread my previous post.....I think I was stating the obvious, that the decision to hatch a pigeon egg, was based in this case, on the wants, needs, desires, etc. of a human, not the need of an egg. It's not like a nest of 2 day old peeps ended up in your lap. 

Parents...by and large, have out of want, desire, need, or whatever word you wish to use, decided to have children. 

In this particular case, for whatever the reason, desire, want, need, or word you wish to use, a person has decided to hatch a baby pigeon into this world, without a clue as to what to do.

And then when one tries to explain the realities of the pigeon world...they are more concerned for their "Feelings" and get defensive. Because, you see, they are not focused on the welfare of the baby peeps they are attempting to bring into this world. 

I am sorry if human "feelings" were hurt, I am trying to avoid suffering of baby pigeons. And as far as I am concerned, you will live to get over it, the peeps however, as a result of your "help" most likely will not. 

My only relief, is we are talking about baby pigeons, and not a human being....

Again, don't get mad, just understand where my priorities are....with the baby pigeon peeps, not your "feelings". I hope you will stay with us, and in time, perhaps you will appreciate my viewpoint. If not, please understand, I am not trying to be mean or nasty. I am just trying to be direct and honest with you.

I just hope, if the eggs are fertile, and you manage to get the peeps to hatch, I hope you will spare the readers the gruesome details of their deaths in order to generate posts of condolences. 

For those who feel that my words are harsh, mean, nasty, ill spirited..etc. .etc. I am trying to articulate it the best I can. If putting more sugar on it, causes the painful deaths of baby pigeon peeps, then shame on all of us.....


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I am not trying to start fights or anything but some comments i disagree on.And taking the egg saved the pigeon, if it didn't leave they were going to shoot it, having the egg gone and the nest destoryed it finaly flew away.


> In this particular case, the thought of the agony and suffering of two or three day old peeps being fed through feeding tubes instead of their natural parents is a painful image for me. Especially since in most cases, the peeps will die.


Yet agin I am not raising the pigeon, it is going to a women who has raised birds, including pigeons and dove who were ignored from their parents, before.


> Parents...by and large, have out of want, desire, need, or whatever word you wish to use, decided to have children.


In my eyes better the having them as an accident and never caring for them,my parens wanted and planned for me and have always caredMy friend was a result of a highschool fling and has been neglected by her father, resulting in depression and behavior issues.



> I just hope, if the eggs are fertile, and you manage to get the peeps to hatch, I hope you will spare the readers the gruesome details of their deaths in order to generate posts of condolences.


Yet agin I am am sorry to get defensive but you are still predicting and assuming as to what I am going to do.the egg will go to the lady before it hatches and I would never be that cruel, and disusting as to tell and use a poor creatures death to get attention I hope the worst for those who do.If the peep is to die and someone ask me if its alive or not i will merely say, no it passed away, and not make someone eles suffer just so I can have attention.

I can tell you care VERY much for animals and thats something I wish everyone had.Thank you for the advixe.


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

Lady is coming to get the egg in three days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm thinking this egg is not going to hatch. It's been 21 days since you first posted about finding it and they hatch in 18 or 19 days. Have you candled it any more recently?


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I realy don't think it will either but the lady wants me to keep it till she picks it up so she can tell, shes comming later today around 7:30.Yeah, I can't tell if it got larger or not, it looks like it but iam not positive.Its kinda sad that it won't hatch but at least no it dosn't have to struggle any.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mustlovedogs said:


> I realy don't think it will either but the lady wants me to keep it till she picks it up so she can tell, shes comming later today around 7:30.Yeah, I can't tell if it got larger or not, it looks like it but iam not positive.Its kinda sad that it won't hatch but at least no it dosn't have to struggle any.


Well, guess you can let us know. After all this, it would be a miracle if it hatched and did good, huh??


----------

